# Damn thing is too big!



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

I picked up a layout this morning, a 4x8 with a additional side piece that holds the yard. The guy who built it was a profession carpenter and built it to survive a nuclear war, 3/4" plywood for everything. It weighs a lot but my main problem is I have a landing on my stairs going into the basement and I'm pretty sure it will never be able get it down there. 

My solution is to cut it in half but that also means removing 5 sections of track. Keeping in mind it's been 40+ years since I've worked with track, how hard will it be to replace the sections I'll have to remove?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cut out the walls and move it in that way. 

What scale are we talking about?


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What scale are we talking about?



HO scale.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Finished or rough stairs? If rough, remove them.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If it is HO your in luck. Remove the track where you are ripping the top and put it back. As long as the railjoiners are not soldered you should be able to slide them back and pry up the track and roadbed with a putty knife. It they are soldered, cut out just enough to make the cut and replace with new track. The key is the railjoiners, slide them all the way, add or remove track and recenter them. If they seem loose when you're done try crimping them or use solder.


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Xnats said:


> If it is HO your in luck. Remove the track where you are ripping the top and put it back. As long as the railjoiners are not soldered you should be able to slide them back and pry up the track and roadbed with a putty knife. It they are soldered, cut out just enough to make the cut and replace with new track. The key is the railjoiners, slide them all the way, add or remove track and recenter them. If they seem loose when you're done try crimping them or use solder.


Joints are not soldered, thanks for the help Stan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Saw the thread title and immediately thought of that "the rent is too damn high" guy.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*One step further*



Canadian GP said:


> I picked up a layout this morning, a 4x8 with a additional side piece that holds the yard. The guy who built it was a profession carpenter and built it to survive a nuclear war, 3/4" plywood for everything. It weighs a lot but my main problem is I have a landing on my stairs going into the basement and I'm pretty sure it will never be able get it down there.
> 
> My solution is to cut it in half but that also means removing 5 sections of track. Keeping in mind it's been 40+ years since I've worked with track, how hard will it be to replace the sections I'll have to remove?


Canadian GP;

If your track will permit cutting by removing a bit of track either side of the cut line, then I suggest going one step further and cut the 4 x8 into four 2' x4' sections. They will be easy to get up and down stairs, around corners, through doorways, etc. If you end up having to do any "under-the-table" repairs (re-wiring, switch machine adjustments, etc. to your newly purchased, used layout, you can take one of these smaller sections to a workbench and work on it upside down while seated in a comfortable chair. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Canadian GP;
> 
> If your track will permit cutting by removing a bit of track either side of the cut line, then I suggest going one step further and cutting the 4 x8 into four 2' x4' sections. They will be easy to get up and down stairs, around corners, through doorways, etc. If you end up having to do any "under-the-table" repairs (re-wiring, switch machine adjustments, etc. to your newly purchased, used layout, you can take one of these smaller sections to a workbench and work on it upside down while seated in a comfortable chair.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


Great idea, thanks.


----------

